# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Filtre de Kalman

## bahiatoon

Salut,

Je voudrai implmenter le filtre de Kalman pour supprimer le bruit dans mon image (mdicale)  pseudocode me la conseill  mais jai un grand souci  ::aie::  !!
Je narrive pas  trouver une explication  SIMPLE qui puisse maider  comprendre le fonctionnement du filtre de Kalman ::(:  . 
Si il y a une personne qui connat un lien vers un document ou un algorithme, je lui serai reconnaissant si elle me laisse un message.

A+

----------


## mamelouk

je suis aussi preneur. le prof qui tait cens nous l'expliquer p(censur)l.
d'un autre cot, y'a que la flemme qui m'empeche d'aller sur http://scholar.google.com et de chercher l'article original en anglais...

----------


## pseudocode

> Salut,
> Je voudrai implmenter le filtre de Kalman pour supprimer le bruit dans mon image (mdicale)  pseudocode me l’a conseill


Vous allez voir que bientot ca va etre de ma faute  ::aie::  




> Je n’arrive pas  trouver une explication SIMPLE qui puisse m’aider  comprendre le fonctionnement du filtre de Kalman.


Trouver des doc (simples) sur le filtre de Kalman c'est pas trop dur.
Par contre, trouver des doc sur l'application des filtres de Kalman au domaine de l'image... ca c'est mission impossible !! La plupart des examples modelisent des systemes lineaires, ce qui est pas top pour les images.

Questions que j'ai oubli de te poser ( ::oops:: ): 
- Quel genre d'image veux tu traiter ?
- Quel genre de traitement tu veux appliquer a ton image ? 

Si ca se trouve y a plus simple que Kalman. En ce moment je bosse sur les filtres anisotropiques et ca marche pas mal pour les cas "simple".

----------


## souviron34

j'ai a dans mes dossiers.. Vu l'heure je ferais a demain (scanner les pages)...

 ::):

----------


## souviron34

bon je viens de passer  travers mes dossiers, et vu que c'tait il y a longtemps et que j'ai pas mal boug depuis, c'est parti je sais pas o...

Quand je l'avais utilis, c'tait pour du traitement d'images (trucage), et plus particulirement pour de la prdiction de gomtrie.

Je m'explique :

Soit une squence vido contenant un lment gomtrique que l'on souhaite remplacer par un autre (par exemple incrustation, ou panneau publicitaire).

Avec 2 images on peut avoir une premire approximation du mouvement. Mais pour dterminer les modifications de gomtrie dues au mouvement de la camra, du zoom, de l'angle de prise de vue, il faut "prvoir" ce que a deviendra dans l'image suivante.

Donc divers algorithmes peuvent tre appliqus (algorithmes de lissages de courbe permettant d'interpoler aprs), et Kalman est un assez bon filtre pour a car sa variation est relativement stable et il peut prendre plusiurs paramtres simultans...

Je n'ai malheureusement pas retrouv ni la doc ni le code que j'avais. Mais cela provenanit de l'INRIA, en 91. Peut-tre est-ce trouvable quele part chez eux ? Sinon je suis sr que sur le net on peut trouver a...

Application :

par exemple remplacer lors d'une course de Formule1 les banderolles plublicatires au dessus des ponts par un autre panneau publicitaire.

----------


## pseudocode

@souviron34: la c'est une utilisation sur des sequences d'images: suppression de taches ou de flou, reconnaissance et suivi de formes, ...

--> http://retouche.free.fr/download/publis.htm

Si on n'a qu'une seule image, c'est plus compliqu. Kalman impose d'avoir une modelistation du systeme a debruiter. Et si possible, une modelistation linaire.

@bahiatoon: je reitere ma demande. Tu peux nous montrer le genre d'image que tu veux traiter, et le type de traitement que tu veux faire ?

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,




> pseudocode  crit:
> @bahiatoon: je reitere ma demande. Tu peux nous montrer le genre d'image que tu veux traiter, et le type de traitement que tu veux faire ?


je travaille sur la segmentation des angiographies  rayons X  ::aie::  

A+ :;):

----------


## progfou

OK, cool...
Srieusement, joindre une image c'est possible ?
Kalmann si tu veux, mais Markov c'est bien aussi...

Sans _a priori_ et sans les contraintes (temps de traitement, prcision conserve, etc.) a va tre dur  ::P: .

----------


## souviron34

@pseudocode : oui c'est sr..

J'avais d passer un peu vite...

Par contre, ton lien me semble assez "focuss", et l'application pour laquelle j'avais utilis ne rentre pas du tout dans ce cadre (c'tait pour la 5, pour le remplacement des pubs pendant les retransmissions sportives : exemple  Roland-Garros les pubs Mastercard au fond du court))..

La seule chose que j'ai retrouv c'est les notes manuscrites sur le filtrage de Kalman, mais je pense qu'on doit trouver beaucoup mieux sur le net...

[EDIT]
Par contre je rajouterais que je ne sais pas si Kalman est le plus adapt pour rduire le bruit......
[/EDIT]

----------


## tlemcenvisit

Essaie a

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

il me semblait bien l'avoir vu quelque part et comme c'est mon jour de bont, regarde le lien si tu es aussi feignant que moi  ::D:  (je suis feignant).

----------


## pseudocode

vous avez remarqu que la discussion date de mars 2007 ?

----------


## ToTo13

::bug::  dans ma tte  ::aie:: 
Non, j'avais pas lu ce dtail  ::oops::

----------


## FR119492

Salut !

Tu trouveras une bonne introduction sous www.cs.unc.edu/~welch/media/pdf/kalman_intro.pdf.

L'ide de combiner des pas "en avant" (prdiction) et des pas "en arrire" (correction) tait gniale. En revanche je pense qu'il y a une maladresse assez regrettable dans le fait d'implmenter la prdiction par une formule de rcurrence. C'est oublier qu'avant d'tre chantillonn, le signal est en gnral une grandeur physique fonction continue du temps. En fait, la formule de rcurrence propose par Kalman revient  intgrer une quation diffrentielle par la mthode d'Euler du premier ordre, mthode dont on a dit "Admirez mais n'appliquez pas". Il vaudrait beaucoup mieux utiliser une "bonne" mthode, comme Runge-Kutta dans le cas gnral ou Adams-Gear si le problme est stiff.

Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## MohEllayali

Bonjour, 

Ne soyez pas radin  ::mrgreen:: , c'est toujours utile pour quelque uns .. comme moi d'ailleurs , je trouve le topic tres intrssant ... apres avoir implment le camshift, maintenant j'ssaye le foltre de kalman pour le tracking, je viens juste de commencer ... mais j'arrive pas vraiment a voir comment fixer certain paramtres comme la variance des matrices bruits R et Q , la matrice de gain K en plus je trouve qu'ils font des hypothse trop simplificatrice .. genre mouvement uniforme ... je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a rencontr ce genre problme

ps: je n'ai aucune connaissance a priori sur les objet a tracker

----------


## elraton

Je suis exactement avec le mme problme, 
j'ai vraiment du mal a trouver de bon paramtre pour les valeurs de Kalman...

De plus j'utilise Kalman avec openCV et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un truc bizarre qui se passe! Car je suis obliger de forcer la valeur de la position  estimer en utilisant la vitesse!

J'utilise comme matrix [x, y, dx ,dy]



```

```


Si qqun a dj boss avec Kalman ca serait cool de me dire comment faire

----------


## elraton

Comme ce post est plus appropri a openCV j'ai fait une nouvelle discussion dans le bon forum! 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d60...e/#post3569893

Cependant le probleme est surement que je ne comprend pas du tout comment regler ces parametres!

----------

